# Gatlinburg,TN



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone going to be in Gatlinburg between june 7th thru the 10th? We ride up the smokies.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Where are you going to ride?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Up the mountain on the main road. Then maybe down into Cherokee. The climb alone is like 20 miles.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I have ridden it before up to clingmans dome. Just be prepared for lots of traffic. Its a beautiful ride,just too bad it is somewhat ruined by cars and motorhomes going by like on a major highway. Be prepared for it being much cooler at the top, pack some arm warmers or a wind jacket for the descent. Have fun, I might have joined you if I did not have to work that weekend.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

tellico climber is right; traffic is the issue on 441. There's no shoulder and lots of vehicles on the weekend. Ride it on Thursday or Friday morning if you can.

It's 13 miles from Sugarlands visitor center to Newfound Gap, 20 miles to the top of Clingman's Dome. Pretty steady climb at about 5%.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

This will be the 5th year that we are going. Its so much fun. Last year it was so cold on top, that I was really sick coming down. This year I will be better prepared for it. Don't see many roadies though and the traffic isn't so bad. Its not like they are going very fast now. No shoulder dosen't bother me, I guess you've never ridden the roads in Chicago, cause here there are no shoulders at all. Any other places to ride in Gatlinburg?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Tellico climber, we will be ridin up on the mtn on thursday, can you join us?


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Dank said:


> Any other places to ride in Gatlinburg?


If you've been there the past five years, I'm sure you know about this, but the Little River Road is nice for riding. Turn right at the Sugarlands visitor's center (coming south out of Gatlinburg on 441). After a nice climb over a ridge, the road follows the Little River for several miles. It's much quieter than 441. If you keep going straight, this will take you up to the Cades Cove loop.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Dank said:


> Tellico climber, we will be ridin up on the mtn on thursday, can you join us?



I wish I could,but I have to work Wednesday thur Sunday before I go on vacation. I think you will enjoy it as long as you start out early. I would start out right at daybreak to beat the traffic. As another poster stated, the Little River road would be another great option if you have time for more than 1 ride, it is very scenic.

If you have time someday, the Cherohala Skyway about a couple of hours south of Gatlinburg in Tellico Plains is a great ride with little traffic on weekdays. This is where I live. It climbs from approx. 800ft elevation up to 5400ft mostly thru the National Forest. You may also check out the Foothills Parkway in Townsend. The Foothills parkway starts outside of Townsend and runs until it intersects with the Tail of the Dragon. 

I hope it rains some before you get here to clear the air out a little. It has been extremely dry lately and the air quality is not great right now, low visibility which kind of ruins the views. We have had a few local small forest fires and are getting some haze and smoke from the south Georgia fires the last week.


I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Tellico climber, thank you very much, I think we will check those spots out too. We will be there from 7 thru the 11th. Take care.....:thumbsup:


----------

